# [gelöst] JSF-Seite wird nicht angezeigt



## kleineschildy (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Web-Applikation mit Java und versuche mich gerade in JSF. Leider bekomme ich meine Test-Applikation nicht zum Laufen   

Evt. könnt ihr mir Hinweise geben, woran es liegen kann.

Ich habe dieses Tutorial umgesetzt.

Die Startseite wird auch korrekt angezeigt nur die Weiterleitung auf "geometricmodel.faces" funktioniert nicht.

Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint im Browser





> HTTP Status 404 - /JSFTest/geometricmodel.faces
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Folgende Ausgabe generiert der JBoss Applikation Server



> 15:33:26,636 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
> 15:33:26,636 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [Trinity] 4.2.3.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_4_2_3_GA date=200807181439)
> 15:33:26,636 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: D:\jboss
> 15:33:26,636 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/D:/jboss/
> ...


----------



## kleineschildy (30. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

hat denn keiner eine Idee oder habe ich das Problem zu ungenau beschrieben?

Viele Grüße
Jana


----------



## Prismapanda (30. Sep 2008)

Sieht so aus, als wär da ein kleiner Fehler in deiner web.xml.
Mach aus

```
<servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
```
mal das hier

```
<servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>*.faces</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
```
Im jetzigen Zustand wird die .faces Endung nicht aufs Servlet gemappt. Das Tutorial ist da wohl ein wenig ungenau.
Eclipse zeigt die Libs im WEB-INF/lib Verzeichnis seperat im Projektbaum an.
Hoffe das hilft...


----------



## kleineschildy (30. Sep 2008)

super, genau das war es   

vielen lieben Dank.

Grüße
Jana


----------

